# Mangrove Snapper Bridge Fishing (A Primer)



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've seen a lot of tourists and newbies posting on the Florida board and somebody asked me to repost this column on bridge fishing for mangrove snapper since the old link was broken.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/10430/mangrove-snapper-mania-in-tampa-bay/

These techniques will work at just about any bridge on both coasts of Florida and the Keys as long as mangrove snapper and their cousins, muttons, etc. are native to the area.

I slayed the mangos from the bridge over Blind Pass between Sanibel and Captiva Islands back in October. Caught my limit each and every day during a week long fishing vacation.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the article.

We fish for them up here during the summer off the pier. Often, the water is extremely clean and you can see the schools swimming around the pilings anywhere from just beneath the surface to 15-20 feet down.

My rig is a little different for the super clean water. I use a live shrimp, small white bait, or my absolute favorite, a baby goggleeye. The goggleeyes are hooked through the tail and snapper will hit them faster than just about anything. My rig is #20 Powerpro, swivel, 1 oz egg sinker, 8" of #30 mono, another swivel and then 2-3' of #15 flourocarbon connected to a #2 or #4 Owner Kahle hook. The middle section of #30 mono gives me the ability to break off the flourocarbon if it gets snagged and not have to retie the entire rig. It also keeps the flourocarbon from wrapping around the Powerpro on the way down.

Most of the snapper here are 12" to 15" inches but we do get some larger ones mixed in, up to 2 pounds.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats a good article whats the status on the Gandy , I havn't read much on it lately. :fishing:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Gandy Bridge catwalks are still closed. I've not heard much about any restoration work or funding being allocated for such work. 

It is sad news for shore bound fishermen.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Mook, yes it is sad for us West Central guys.
Thank God for the few places we have left on the East Coast.
*
John*


----------

